# Want a good probiotic? - try this



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

A good and cheap probiotic to try is Digestive Advantage Intensive Bowel Support (formerly called Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome). You can get it from a local store. There are a lot of reviews for this here: http://www.amazon.com/Digestive-Advantage-Intensive-Support-Capsules/dp/B0007IQMVG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310348643&sr=8-1Good luck!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

This may work for some but all it did for me was eat a hole in my wallet!!But it is all trial and error....try it and move on if it isn't effective for you.


----------



## majestichealth (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah this probiotic was one of the first three or four I tried and it didn't work very well for me. I think maybe there's lactose or something in it, I don't know, I just know it made my problems worse. What I switched to was Active Digestive Enzymes from a company called Global Health Trax. They're great! They're pretty cheap, like 20 for a big bottle, and they start digesting food while you eat so that it's not siting there like a rock in your stomach and causing bloating and gas. I also like that these made it easier for me to widen the variety of foods I eat without a lot more of the more unfortunate side effects of IBS. Hope this is a good tip for someone!-Majestichealth


----------

